# Update 04.03 Ashley's German Blue Ram Journal



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Spawning process





This is another pair, spawned 2010.12.07, guarding eggs.





Eggs hatched 2010.12.09, wigglers!





Eggs spawned 2010.12.08, this is day 10 from eggs 2010.12.18. Yolk sack completely gone for at least 3-4 days already, German Blue Ram baby fry are now all free swimming.





German Blue Ram babies Christmas Day 12.25 update.





2010.12.30 Another batch of babies, this time I did not separate them from the parents into another tank, I just let them be and they have gone through hatching wigglers, and now free swimming.

Parents are soooo busy catching the babies in their mouths and puffing the babies back into the nest or cave. They are awesome parents!! So cute! ^_^





2011.03.11 - 2 and a half months old baby german blue ram feeding! 





2011.04.01 - Almost 4 months old baby.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats great ashley, they do look like great parents!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Thats great ashley, they do look like great parents!


Thanks Kim! yes they are!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some very neat videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Almost 6 weeks from eggs. Haven't took a video for some time, Baby GBRs are doing great, there's one in particular eats a lot and the size is almost double of the others! They are eating baby brine shrimp, very cute!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice GBR's.. Great parents too!! Looking forward to more videos of the growing up...


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Ashley thats great, how many do you have?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Update 01.19 Ashley's German Blue Ram Journal*



thefishwife said:


> Wow Ashley thats great, how many do you have?


I have 15, I had triple before, but there was a time I didn't change water and nitrates were through the roof so I only have 15 left.... I hope they will all become nice beautiful adults!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear about the losses, but still .....great job!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> sorry to hear about the losses, but still .....great job!


Thanks! How are your GBRs?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are doing great, haven't seen any eggs lately but no rush for that anyway. They are still my favorite fish lol Seems everyone who got these from Richard, has fish spawning, gonna be alot of these around in no time lol


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Ashley, Congrats to your success. You seem to be the only one here with some success to show for breeding gbr, particularly if you are one of those getting the gbr from Richard. I happen to have a failed attempt to hatch the eggs with my 6 gbr from Richard. Still trying until I find the light.

Nice videos & nice job there breeding gbr. I have lots to learn from the experienced breeders. May I ask how you set up your hatching tank for raising baby frys, like what size tank, what type of filter, temperature setting, how often water change by how much% and what kinds of food you feed them at difference stage. One of your videos seem to show the frys in a breeder cage hanging in the main tank. Is that where you raise your frys?

If you make some of these babyfoods, can you share how you make them or even buy them from what source? The most critical being the feeding in the first few weeks until they can handle frozen blood worms which I can buy. I don't even know where I can get live bbs to feed my fish even if the frys hatch. For newbie breeder like me, any info will help my confidence to go for these baby beauties. You can PM me if you like. Thanks.

William


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Update 2011.03.12 added video on 1st post.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cute vid & glad to see you have had such good luck with these ! I so cant wait till mine produce some fry, if they ever do lol Hey, I was wondering how that Grech filter you got for X-mas was working? Thinking about getting one myself . Do you by chance know where your gf got it from? Only seen them online myself


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> cute vid & glad to see you have had such good luck with these ! I so cant wait till mine produce some fry, if they ever do lol Hey, I was wondering how that Grech filter you got for X-mas was working? Thinking about getting one myself . Do you by chance know where your gf got it from? Only seen them online myself


working good! pm-ed you!


----------

